# When are English letter names used?



## trigel

Hallo allerseits!

Wann wenden die Deutschen die englischen Namen für den Buchstaben an? Ich weiß, dass z.B. "USA" zu /uː.es.aː/ eingedeutscht wird, aber ich frage mich, was in anderen Fällen bzw. mit anderen Abkürzungen passiert. Heißt z.B. ABC, das amerikanische Fernsehunternehmen, /ei.bi.si/ oder /aː.beː.tseː/? Oder heißt C, die Programmiersprache, /siː/ oder /tseː/?


----------



## Tonerl

USA=*ju es ä*/u- es- a
ABC= *ä bi si*, der amerikanische Fernsehsender wird meines Wissens nicht ins Deutsche übernommen !


----------



## trigel

Tonerl said:


> USA=*ju es ä*/u- es- a
> ABC= *ä bi si*, der amerikanische Fernsehsender wird meines Wissens nicht ins Deutsche übernommen !



Dann ist C die Programmiersprache /si/ (Englisch wie andere Programmiersprachen wie Java und Python), oder?


----------



## Frank78

trigel said:


> Dann ist C die Programmiersprache /si/ (Englisch wie andere Programmiersprachen wie Java und Python), oder? Denn die meisten Programmierer verwenden wohl Englisch, wenn sie Programmierung diskutieren.



Im Gegenteil. Informatiker verwenden überraschend viel Deutsch und verzichten auf unnötige Anglizismen, deshalb: C+ /tse:/ , Java /ˈjaːva/, Python /pyːtɔn/


----------



## trigel

So: Usually English names are used for English abbreviations/initialisms that have not "Germanized" yet. But I assume there are some edge cases in certain fields where they "Germanize quickly".


----------



## fdb

I am old enough to remember watching “Dallas” (dubbed) on German television. The protagonist (“J.R.”) was consistently called [ʤi ɑʁ].


----------



## Schimmelreiter

fdb said:


> I am old enough to remember watching “Dallas” (dubbed) on German television. The protagonist (“J.R.”) was consistently called [ʤi ɑʁ].


Sure? Listen to the first seconds, please:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khydmzVERc8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## trigel

fdb said:


> I am old enough to remember watching “Dallas” (dubbed) on German television. The protagonist (“J.R.”) was consistently called [ʤi ɑʁ].



/ʤi ɑʁ/ would be "G.R."


----------



## fdb

Exactly my point.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Followed my link? It's not G.R.


----------



## fdb

Schimmelreiter said:


> Sure? Listen to the first seconds, please:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khydmzVERc8&feature=youtu.be



I think they must have changed it in the later episodes. In the early series it was definitely "G.R."


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Im Gegenteil. Informatiker verwenden überraschend viel Deutsch und verzichten auf unnötige Anglizismen, deshalb: C+ /tse:/ , Java /ˈjaːva/, Python /pyːtɔn/


Volle Zustimmung -- aber überraschenderweise hat sich C# als /si-sharp/ durchgesetzt.

USA wird deutsch buchstabiert.
Der Sender ABC wird englisch buchstabiert.

Eine griffige Regel dafür gibt es wohl leider nicht.


----------



## Sepia

Ich glaube doch. Was so alt ist, dass es bekannt wurde bevor Englisch zur Allgemeinbildung gehörte, wird es deutsch ausgesprochen, sonst in Englisch - vorausgesetzt, dass es überhaupt allgemein bekannt ist, dass es es such um ein Kürzel für englische Wörter oder namen handelt.


----------



## berndf

fdb said:


> I think they must have changed it in the later episodes. In the early series it was definitely "G.R."


You must be thinking of French dubbing. Confusing [ʤi] and [ʤeɪ] is a classic for French speakers (for obvious reasons). For Germans it is unlikely. Likely pronunciations of the vowel in "J" are [eɪ], [ɛɪ] and [e:]. In the German version of Dallas it is mostly [e:].


----------



## perpend

Das Beispiel könnte interessant werden:
_Wie ist die IP-Adresse?_

Ich bin nicht auf dem laufenden, wie "IP" auf Deutsch ausgesprochen wird.
Drei Möglichkeiten kann ich mir aber ausdenken:

Un: I P (rhymes with "eBay", Deutsch ausgesprochen)
Deux: I pee (richtig auf English, und heißt auch was anderes )
Trois: EEP (rhymes with deep)

I worked in Germany almost 10 years, and I never found any rhyme or reason as to why acronyms were sometimes pronounced German or pronounced English, and in "trois", sometimes they are just made into a word, without pronouncing the individual letters.

I don't think there are any hard and fast rules.


----------



## Kajjo

@perpend:

IP-Adresse = /ei-pi:/ (wie Englisch) -- Ausnahmen habe ich bei diesem Beispiel noch nie gehört.



Sepia said:


> Ich glaube doch. Was so alt ist, dass es bekannt wurde bevor Englisch zur Allgemeinbildung gehörte, wird es deutsch ausgesprochen, sonst in Englisch - vorausgesetzt, dass es überhaupt allgemein bekannt ist, dass es es such um ein Kürzel für englische Wörter oder namen handelt.



Ja, so wird es weit überwiegend sein, aber als Regel lässt sich das für Nicht-Muttersprachler wohl kaum nutzen, oder? FBI, CIA, USA, NASA?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> @perpend:
> 
> IP-Adresse = /ei-pi:/ (wie Englisch) -- Ausnahmen habe ich bei diesem Beispiel noch nie gehört.


Du meinst sicher [aɪ pi:] und nicht [ei pi:]. Ich habe aber auch oft [i: pe:]  gehört. Ich gebe dir Recht, das perpends Varianten 1 und 3 nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Du meinst sicher [aɪ pi:] und nicht [ei pi:]. Ich habe aber auch oft [i: pe:]  gehört. Ich gebe dir Recht, das perpends Varianten 1 und 3 nicht vorkommen.


Ja, ich kann hier nicht phonetisch schreiben und hatte ja auch keine eckige Klammern gesetzt. "Wie Englisch" ist doch eindeutig...

Die deutsche Fassung [i: pe:] habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gehört und kann sie mir eigentlich nur bei Personen vorstellen, die dann auch nicht einmal ansatzweise wissen, worum es geht. Die hätte am besten gar nicht drüber gesprochen... ;-)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Kajjo said:


> Die hätte am besten gar nicht drüber gesprochen.


Ich sag auch ab und an _I__ehpeh-Adresse_, trotz rudimentärer Englisch- und Computerkenntnisse. Sprichst Du _WLAN _mit englischen Buchstaben aus? Ein deutsch ausgesprochenes _WLAN _ist immer noch besser als ein englisch ausgesprochenes Absurdakronym für _​drahtlose Treue (WiFi)._


----------



## berndf

@Kajjo: Im Gegenteil. Es sind gerade IT Professionals, die es mit der korrekten Aussprache nicht so genau nehmen. Frank hat vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Kajjo

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich sag auch ab und an _I__ehpeh-Adresse_, trotz rudimentärer Englisch- und Computerkenntnisse. Sprichst Du _WLAN _mit englischen Buchstaben aus? Ein deutsch ausgesprochenes _WLAN _ist immer noch besser als ein englisch ausgesprochenes Absurdakronym für _​drahtlose Treue (WiFi)._


Ich sage und höre WLAN nur deutsch und als Wort gesprochen ("Wee-lahn"), so sehr das auch den Regeln widerspricht. Genau wie C+ oder Delphi beides deutsch gesprochen werden. Aber IP habe ich bisher nur englisch gehört, ebenso wie CIA.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sagst Du _Url _(als lustiges Wort), oder sagst Du englisch U-R-L?


PS
In Österreich sagt man _Url _sowohl zur Internetadresse als auch zur Urgroßmutter.
_Wie heißt die Url? _ist daher doppeldeutig.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich spreche U-R-L als Einzelbuchstaben auf Deutsch. ;-)

(PS: Ich bin im IT-Bereich tätig. Wir sind uns gewiss einig, dass sehr viele Abkürzungen deutsch gesprochen werden, aber offensichtlich variieren die Gepflogenheiten doch mehr als gedacht...)

Ergänzung: Man bedenke, dass URL in Großbuchstaben geschrieben wird und nicht Url.


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> Ja, so wird es weit überwiegend sein, aber als Regel lässt sich das für Nicht-Muttersprachler wohl kaum nutzen, oder? FBI, CIA, USA, NASA?




Ich wüsste nicht warum Nicht-Muttersprachler nicht intelligent genug und genügend Flair für die Kultur haben sollten, um die Regel zu nutzen. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass Leute, die die Sprache lernen wollen sich mit deutschsprachigen Medien beschäftigen - wie sollte man sonst lernen? Wenn man dann die Regel im Hinterkopf hat, wird man auch nach und nach merken, wann die greift oder nicht.

..


----------



## trigel

> Volle Zustimmung -- aber überraschenderweise hat sich C# als /si-sharp/ durchgesetzt.



Das könnte daran liegen, dass C# (der Name der Musiknote) in Deutsch zu "Cis" geschmolzen wird.


----------

